# My Salt Marsh Heron Build has Begun!



## bryson

Looks great! What's happening with the keel at the stern? Just a little pad?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

So you're going to paint it black?

Looks like it's going to be awesome, Eric! Are you going back to the Etec?


----------



## paint it black

bryson said:


> Looks great! What's happening with the keel at the stern? Just a little pad?


Yeah, it's a small pad.


----------



## paint it black

mtoddsolomon said:


> So you're going to paint it black?
> 
> Looks like it's going to be awesome, Eric! Are you going back to the Etec?


I am leaning towards a graphite ETEC 60HP for it. Should be quick!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

That'll be sick! excited to see it come together.


----------



## duppyzafari

Can't wait to see the pics as this comes together. Keep them coming!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Exciting!! Making me anxious for my build to get started (Skimmer Skiff 16). Obviously you like the black hulls, I was thinking of going with black as well....just looks so sexy...but probably a pain to keep looking that way. Look forward to watching yours get built.


----------



## Dustin2785

Is the pad standard or an add on?


----------



## paint it black

Dustin2785 said:


> Is the pad standard or an add on?


It's standard. If you look at pics of the very first Heron, you will see it's always been there.


----------



## paint it black

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Exciting!! Making me anxious for my build to get started (Skimmer Skiff 16). Obviously you like the black hulls, I was thinking of going with black as well....just looks so sexy...but probably a pain to keep looking that way. Look forward to watching yours get built.


 I've owned two black skiffs and to be honest, keeping them looking nice was actually easier than my whisper gray hull. You don't really see anything in the black gel coat. I always buff any skiff I own once a year, and it looks as good as new.


----------



## Dustin2785

Never really noticed it I guess. Now that yours is started mines not far off. I picked up a mint 2 stroke 50 Yamaha for mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Interested to see this one. Are you going to do any paint/art on this one, or leave it as is?
Don't overlook the 'Hatsu, they're black and grey/silver it'll match that black beast perfect! I'm getting 9.5mpg at cruise with my 50 on an 18' boat with 2 guys and gear. Plus you'll drop 30lbs, that's a big battery worth of weight.


----------



## paint it black

LowHydrogen said:


> Interested to see this one. Are you going to do any paint/art on this one, or leave it as is?
> Don't overlook the 'Hatsu, they're black and grey/silver it'll match that black beast perfect! I'm getting 9.5mpg at cruise with my 50 on an 18' boat with 2 guys and gear. Plus you'll drop 30lbs, that's a big battery worth of weight.



I had a Tohatsu on my first Copperhead and it was brutal. Having someone around to service it was impossible. I have since gone to ETEC's and loved the motors and their service centers have been great, so that's why I am leaning ETEC. I have a couple weeks to decide on power, so I need to figure this out quick.


----------



## iMacattack

Looks tippy


----------



## LowHydrogen

paint it black said:


> I had a Tohatsu on my first Copperhead and it was brutal. Having someone around to service it was impossible. I have since gone to ETEC's and loved the motors and their service centers have been great, so that's why I am leaning ETEC. I have a couple weeks to decide on power, so I need to figure this out quick.


Yeah access to service is def important, there's a Tohatsu place not far from me. 
I just reread your first post, the hull is going to be carbon fiber?


----------



## jmrodandgun

paint it black said:


> My skiff will be the first Heron built with Carbonfiber.


Where in the hull are you using the carbon kevlar?


----------



## papapogey

Is this the new design she told me about? Also how is this fit and finish on these? I'm ready to get a boat started and am looking hard at these for south Louisiana. Keep us updated with the pictures. Looking forward to the end result


----------



## paint it black

jmrodandgun said:


> Where in the hull are you using the carbon kevlar?


The full hull bottom and bow entry is Carbon/Kevlar. It was laid up this morning.


----------



## paint it black

papapogey said:


> Is this the new design she told me about? Also how is this fit and finish on these? I'm ready to get a boat started and am looking hard at these for south Louisiana. Keep us updated with the pictures. Looking forward to the end result


This is the new design of the 16 Heron, with the fully finished cockpit, new deck cap, and compartments. This is I believe the second one out of the new design molds, and the first with the Carbon Kevlar construction. I can't speak for the the fit and finish yet, as it's only the second one built this way, but I saw the plugs for everything and they turned out great, so the parts out of the molds should be great.


----------



## jlindsley

paint it black said:


> I had a Tohatsu on my first Copperhead and it was brutal. Having someone around to service it was impossible. I have since gone to ETEC's and loved the motors and their service centers have been great, so that's why I am leaning ETEC. I have a couple weeks to decide on power, so I need to figure this out quick.


Does the service work need to be a certified tohatsu dealer for the warranty? I thought if your follow their maintenance routine by a mechanic then you were fine. If something under warranty occurred that needed to be replace you would need to take to certified tohatsu dealer .


----------



## paint it black

jlindsley said:


> Does the service work need to be a certified tohatsu dealer for the warranty? I thought if your follow their maintenance routine by a mechanic then you were fine. If something under warranty occurred that needed to be replace you would need to take to certified tohatsu dealer .


Yeah, I had severe issues with my Tohatsu that needed to be taken care of by a dealer,and there were no Tohatsu service technicians anywhere near me. Granted, this was many years ago (2010), I am sure Tohatsu is set up much better these days, but it still left a sour taste in my mouth about the whole situation.


----------



## paint it black

Got these photos this morning from the layup process.
View attachment 5152
View attachment 5153


----------



## jlindsley

paint it black said:


> Yeah, I had severe issues with my Tohatsu that needed to be taken care of by a dealer,and there were no Tohatsu service technicians anywhere near me. Granted, this was many years ago (2010), I am sure Tohatsu is set up much better these days, but it still left a sour taste in my mouth about the whole situation.


Gotcha, if you don't mind me asking what were your issues? I know the tldi's had some problems. I have a 2016 50 tohatsu 4 stroke on my salt marsh.


----------



## paint it black

jlindsley said:


> Gotcha, if you don't mind me asking what were your issues? I know the tldi's had some problems. I have a 2016 50 tohatsu 4 stroke on my salt marsh.


I had an issue with a clogged injector. it was an easy fix once they figured out the problem. But figuring it out took months, and warranty changed a lot of parts. like i
said, that was so long ago, I am sure they have addressed the issues with service centers. It just left a sour taste in my mouth and I'd rather not go with a Tohatsu again.


----------



## Backwater

Is there still layers of regular 1708 bi-axle cloth going on top of that? If not, is the total build carbon/kevlar? How much of a price bump was that from the original laminate schedule?

Personally, I'd go Suzuki and never look back on a small hull like that! What I hate about all those other motors is the clunking in and out of gear. It's the best way to blow up a flat or put some rolling poons down. The Zukes are the quietest in that dept. Also, I've never seen a OB quieter. Better hole shots, better fuel.


----------



## jlindsley

When it comes to ordering parts or the lower units not dropping on Suzuki's when doing maintenance entirely different story.

Etec all the way imo between the two choices

Looking forward to seeing the build.


----------



## jboriol

Looking sweet PIB, look forward to the build!


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> I woke up to great news this morning!
> Gel Coat has been sprayed!
> Can't wait to get this thing done and in the water!
> Should be just in time for Tarpon season!
> 
> Like my past skiffs, the hull will be Black, and the interior will be a combination of Whisper Gray and Kingston Gray.
> 
> I haven't finalized some of the rigging, but will be soon as it should be coming together quickly in the next couple weeks.
> 
> Doing black powder coat on all metals.
> 
> My skiff will be the first Heron built with Carbonfiber.
> View attachment 5066


I guess it pays to be somebody! I spoke with Mel over a year ago about these changes, and a few more that will be on your boat (and mine.) Glad you are getting number one, get the R&D out of the way so I won't have any issues!! Seriously, I hope you like the mods as much as I will, best of luck with the skiff!


----------



## Shicks007

I spoke with Rose yesterday, I am shopping for skiffs right now and I think I've decided on the heron. Sounds like a stable platform. I'm thinking pretty bare bones with a tiller. I just need to sell my 20ft Kencraft CC first. Looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## Guvner

Looking forard to seeing this build take shape and see how the new layout looks.
I'm excited to see the 18' Heron, whenever that comes to fruition.
I'm a big guy and need that extra room.

Keep the pics and updates coming.


----------



## 1shotmike

Guvner said:


> Looking forard to seeing this build take shape and see how the new layout looks.
> I'm excited to see the 18' Heron, whenever that comes to fruition.
> I'm a big guy and need that extra room.
> 
> Keep the pics and updates coming.


. Guvner, Hi there. I am 6'2" and 220, and the Heron is plenty of boat for me, I did a pretty extensive wet test with the old cap. My build should start right after Eric's. I am going pretty basic, 40 e-tec tiller and removeable trolling motor. Clean and simple. I'll post pics as soon as they start. I saw the plug for the 18' too, should be worth the wait!


----------



## paint it black

1shotmike said:


> I guess it pays to be somebody! I spoke with Mel over a year ago about these changes, and a few more that will be on your boat (and mine.) Glad you are getting number one, get the R&D out of the way so I won't have any issues!! Seriously, I hope you like the mods as much as I will, best of luck with the skiff!


Hey, I was there with Mel having a conversation with him when he was inspired to even make the very first Heron design. We were talking about certain things and we walked over to a LowCountry with some tape and laid out where the spray rails would go and such. I would have had a Heron long ago, but I have been holding out for the new layout. I am stoked to get the skiff, now that I am a few weeks out. There was another skiff built with the new layout before mine, so I am the second with the new layout, but the first with the carbon kevlar construction.


----------



## paint it black

Here's a pic of the new cap design, from the skiff that was built before mine. I am surprised no photos have made it onto Microskiff yet, and I don't know if I am supposed to be leaking this image. lol But I figure my skiff will be finished soon, so people are going to see it anyway. This is the only photo I will post. 
Again, this isn't the cap from my boat. Mine will be two toned Kingston and whisper gray.
View attachment 5459


----------



## Shicks007

I just put down a deposit today for a Heron. I am super excited. I live up in Virginia, wish I was closer to check things out. I would love to see some detailed pics of your boats.


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> Hey, I was there with Mel having a conversation with him when he was inspired to even make the very first Heron design. We were talking about certain things and we walked over to a LowCountry with some tape and laid out where the spray rails would go and such. I would have had a Heron long ago, but I have been holding out for the new layout. I am stoked to get the skiff, now that I am a few weeks out. There was another skiff built with the new layout before mine, so I am the second with the new layout, but the first with the carbon kevlar construction.


Very cool. Just yanking your chain a little bit, I know you have a close relationship with the Ankona family. Ditto on waiting for the new layout. I saw the new cap right after it came out of the mold, pretty sure we will like it... a lot! I don't know If I will go with the Carbon/Kevlar yet, but I will have to decide real soon, Rose ordered my gelcoat yesterday! I don't know if it will save enough weight to offset the extra weight of the liner and foam, have to get with Mel on that. And of course, I have strayed far from the original vision of a bare bones workhorse..............Sigh!


----------



## papapogey

How's the wait time looking on these new builds? Also, what kind of deposit are you guys putting down?


----------



## paint it black

1shotmike said:


> Very cool. Just yanking your chain a little bit, I know you have a close relationship with the Ankona family. Ditto on waiting for the new layout. I saw the new cap right after it came out of the mold, pretty sure we will like it... a lot! I don't know If I will go with the Carbon/Kevlar yet, but I will have to decide real soon, Rose ordered my gelcoat yesterday! I don't know if it will save enough weight to offset the extra weight of the liner and foam, have to get with Mel on that. And of course, I have strayed far from the original vision of a bare bones workhorse..............Sigh!


You'll be happier with the finer things in life! I went from bare bones Copperhead, to all out Gen 2 Copperhead, back to a bare bones Shadowcast 17, and I was missing a steering wheel and finished hatches. lol Or you could do like me and get two. My Saltmarsh 1444 is very minimalist and will offset my Heron nicely.


----------



## paint it black

papapogey said:


> How's the wait time looking on these new builds? Also, what kind of deposit are you guys putting down?


The deposit is $300 to get in line "on the list". Essentially it holds your spot in line for build time. Then when they are about to start the build, you pay 30%. There are long waiting lists on these skiffs.


----------



## Dustin2785

The wait was up to 7 months last I heard. I paid for mine in full from the start and just passed 5 months on the wait. I'm a couple of boats behind PIB so I'm hoping mine will be done towards the end of February beginning of March.


----------



## tyler0421

On their site it states 40hp max tiller. Any reason I couldn't put my Yamaha 50tlr on there? Same transom isn't it?


----------



## Dustin2785

That's the same motor I have for mine and its being set up as a tiller. They probably wouldn't install it for you since it would be a liability but you would be able to put it on.


----------



## CodyW

Does the heron have the same cap as the low country or its a different size boat?


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> You'll be happier with the finer things in life! I went from bare bones Copperhead, to all out Gen 2 Copperhead, back to a bare bones Shadowcast 17, and I was missing a steering wheel and finished hatches. lol Or you could do like me and get two. My Saltmarsh 1444 is very minimalist and will offset my Heron nicely.


And therin lies the rub. I already have an original kevlar Hewes Lapstrake Redfisher, which I "gave" to my son, an 18' shallowsport, a restored 22.2 Aquasport flatback, And the Tarpon boat. If you think for a second that convincing the wife I need this was easy, I have a bridge to sell you! LOL, kinda looking forward to going backwards.


----------



## 1shotmike

tyler0421 said:


> On their site it states 40hp max tiller. Any reason I couldn't put my Yamaha 50tlr on there? Same transom isn't it?


What Dustin said. Same Transom. The concern with the higher HP is control. They are still pretty small, light skiffs, and it would probably be pretty easy to fling yourself out of one, even with the 40. I doubt there would be much difference between the two, but I suppose they have to draw the line somewhere, otherwise we would be reading about some goombah who stuck a 150 on one and hit the jetty at 100...


----------



## lemaymiami

I know lots of folks want a bit more motor than the CG rates a hull for.... but you might want to think a bit about the position you'll be in if something bad happens to that skiff with oversize motor on it - particularly if anyone is hurt...

Both your insurance company and the lawyers from one direction or other (not to mention the Coast Guard....) will have you at their mercy in the event that something bad happens. I never thought about such things when I was younger (maybe fifty years ago now... ) but you really should...

One other thing to consider -what a recreational angler will put up with regarding standard maintenance for a motor might just not work very well for a commercial operator - since we put a lot more hours on the clock we're in for scheduled maintenance two or three times more often than a weekend warrior  -- and not having close, convenient factory maintenance would be a big drawback for this guy... no matter what other advantages a particular brand offers...


----------



## jmrodandgun

lemaymiami said:


> since we put a lot more hours on the clock we're in for scheduled maintenance two or three times more often than a weekend warrior -- and not having close, convenient factory maintenance would be a big drawback for this guy... no matter what other advantages a particular brand offers...


I know this is way off topic but I've always wondered why manufacturers don't offer service training to their charter captains? Would it not behoove everyone if basic parts services could be performed by owners?

Salt Marsh Heron is a cool boat, everyone should go buy one. Or two.


----------



## el9surf

Maybe my understanding isn't correct, but I thought the CG HP rating had to do more with engine weight than anything. Most 40, 50 and 60 HP motors all run off the same block, same weight. Why is the remote power limited to 50?


----------



## el9surf

Skiff is looking good by the way! Interested to see the finished product.


----------



## paint it black

Motor rating is determined by several factors. Mel tends to under rate their boats when they come out with the first light versions. But they can mathematically be rated for more when fully built out. Hence why the new Heron will be rated for more, now that it fully finished, not only cosmetically, but structurally as well, for more power. My boat will be rated for the 60HP outboard.


----------



## paint it black

CodyW said:


> Does the heron have the same cap as the low country or its a different size boat?


The first Heron cap was the same as the Low Country, but the new cap is completely different. The Low Country and first Heron's shared the same cap dimensions, so they retrofitted the same cap to fit both. The new Heron cap was designed specifically for the Heron.


----------



## Backwater

Dustin2785 said:


> The wait was up to 7 months last I heard. I paid for mine in full from the start and just passed 5 months on the wait. I'm a couple of boats behind PIB so I'm hoping mine will be done towards the end of February beginning of March.


Dustin, were are you located?


----------



## Dustin2785

I live in Chokoloskee.


----------



## 1shotmike

Dustin2785 said:


> I live in Chokoloskee.


That will make two Herons for the Island. Not a bad start.


----------



## paint it black

1shotmike said:


> That will make two Herons for the Island. Not a bad start.


Mine will be in the area often, too. lol
However, it'll see more days in the Flamingo area.


----------



## zlenart

el9surf said:


> Maybe my understanding isn't correct, but I thought the CG HP rating had to do more with engine weight than anything. Most 40, 50 and 60 HP motors all run off the same block, same weight. Why is the remote power limited to 50?


It's my understanding that they use a formula that includes length, beam, weight, deadrise and other things to calculate the max HP rating


----------



## topnative2

327.52 Maximum loading and horsepower.—
(1) Except for sailboats, canoes, kayaks, and inflatable boats, this section applies to all monohull motorboats less than 20 feet in length that are: manufactured or used primarily for noncommercial use; leased, rented, or chartered to another for the latter’s noncommercial use; or engaged in the carrying of six or fewer passengers for hire.
(2) No person shall sell or offer for sale any vessel described in subsection (1) unless said vessel displays the maximum capacity information as prescribed in 33 C.F.R. part 183. This shall not apply to resales, but it is the intent of this section to require dealers and manufacturers to furnish this information upon the original sale.
(3) No person shall operate any vessel described in subsection (1) when said vessel exceeds the maximum weight capacity, maximum persons capacity, or maximum horsepower capacity. If no maximum capacity information is displayed, the capacities shall be calculated as provided in 33 C.F.R. part 183, subparts C and D. This subsection shall not preclude the finding of reckless operation under s. 327.33(1) when a vessel is operated in a grossly overloaded or overpowered condition.
History.—s. 11, ch. 59-400; s. 17, ch. 63-105; s. 1, ch. 65-361; s. 2, ch. 97-16.
Note.—Former s. 371.60.


----------



## Dustin2785

Any update on the boat? Seeing yours in the mold has really got me anxious now


----------



## paint it black

Dustin2785 said:


> Any update on the boat? Seeing yours in the mold has really got me anxious now


Pictures went to a halt, as the Erin and Mel were up at the Charleston Boat Show. But she sent me some pics today of the progress while they were gone.
All the structural stuff is done, liner is bonded, they just poured the foam in between the cockpit liner and hull today. All the excess will be trimmed off and cleaned up before the cap goes on. 

The trailer came in as well.

View attachment 5794
View attachment 5795


----------



## CodyW

Are you getting a liner putin for the storage compartments?


----------



## paint it black

CodyW said:


> Are you getting a liner putin for the storage compartments?


If that is available, then yes. I will be by the shop Thursday and get more details. I haven't seen the finished new version yet. I saw the plug for the cockpit liner and the cap, and when they were making the molds for them.


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> If that is available, then yes. I will be by the shop Thursday and get more details. I haven't seen the finished new version yet. I saw the plug for the cockpit liner and the cap, and when they were making the molds for them.


PIB: I asked Rose about that, mainly because I thought I wanted an open area under the hatches. The new cap has a bait well under the Port hatch, so it is lined. The other side is open to the bilge. I wasn't going to have a bait/live well, but WTH, it's there, so I guess I'll have one. Rose sent me pics of #1 before it went home, give her a shout.


----------



## paint it black

I just got back from Ft. Pierce! Spent the day up at Harbor Branch Oceanic Institute filming with the Bonefish & Tarpon Trust. Since it's just up the road from Ankona, I stopped by for a bit. I got there right on time.
They had just pulled the hull and cap out of the molds and started trimming the to fit the cap on. It's coming together fast! Should be ready by the end of next week, however I have yet to order an outboard. I got to take care of that within the next couple days. 

My Continental trailer came in, looks great. The one in these pics if just a random shop trailer. 
The cap still needs some trimming here and there to fit on nicely, and the whole cockpit section needs to be trimmed off. 
View attachment 5876
View attachment 5877
View attachment 5878


----------



## CodyW

Wow, that 2nd pic the boat looks really wide...... Is it just the cap or is the hull that wide to?


----------



## paint it black

CodyW said:


> Wow, that 2nd pic the boat looks really wide...... Is it just the cap or is the hull that wide to?


It's just an optical illusion in the photo. It's the same width.


----------



## Str8-Six

Dang, looking good. Jealous my Copperhead doesn't have that lay out. Can't wait to see her finished.


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> I just got back from Ft. Pierce! Spent the day up at Harbor Branch Oceanic Institute filming with the Bonefish & Tarpon Trust. Since it's just up the road from Ankona, I stopped by for a bit. I got there right on time.
> They had just pulled the hull and cap out of the molds and started trimming the to fit the cap on. It's coming together fast! Should be ready by the end of next week, however I have yet to order an outboard. I got to take care of that within the next couple days.
> 
> My Continental trailer came in, looks great. The one in these pics if just a random shop trailer.
> The cap still needs some trimming here and there to fit on nicely, and the whole cockpit section needs to be trimmed off.
> View attachment 5876
> View attachment 5877
> View attachment 5878


SWEET! Mine is getting that much closer, then! I'm thinking about really, really making Mel mad, and see if he can make me one big rear hatch cover, and delete the live well....He'll probably kick me out of the shop and move me to the back of the build list! LOL! Might be worth it. Going by to see yours next week.


----------



## kenb

LowHydrogen said:


> Interested to see this one. Are you going to do any paint/art on this one, or leave it as is?
> Don't overlook the 'Hatsu, they're black and grey/silver it'll match that black beast perfect! I'm getting 9.5mpg at cruise with my 50 on an 18' boat with 2 guys and gear. Plus you'll drop 30lbs, that's a big battery worth of weight.


The Tohatsu 50 4 strokes are not black...if you look closely in sunlight, the cowling is actually an extremely dark shade of purple...no lie!


----------



## paint it black

kenb said:


> The Tohatsu 50 4 strokes are not black...if you look closely in sunlight, the cowling is actually an extremely dark shade of purple...no lie!


All Tohatsu's are that way. My Nissan/Tohatsu I had back in 2010 was like that. It's black with a pearl.


----------



## Fritz

What a cool boat. More pictures please!


----------



## jmrodandgun

Is that a small molded in toe rail? That's a good idea.


----------



## Dustin2785

jmrodandgun said:


> Is that a small molded in toe rail? That's a good idea.


Yes the new deck layout has the molded in toe rail. I was told that they can mount the shark eye nav lights in the toe rail now instead of the side of the boat. I talked to Rose yesterday and mine will be starting around March 6th.


----------



## 1shotmike

Dustin2785 said:


> Yes the new deck layout has the molded in toe rail. I was told that they can mount the shark eye nav lights in the toe rail now instead of the side of the boat. I talked to Rose yesterday and mine will be starting around March 6th.


The toe rail is a very cool addition to the new cap. #1 had the shark eyes mounted in the outboard part of the rail. I don't know if I have an option, but I will go with that if I can. BTW, tomorrow I will be at the shop, so pics should follow.


----------



## yobata

1shotmike said:


> The toe rail is a very cool addition to the new cap. #1 had the shark eyes mounted in the outboard part of the rail. I don't know if I have an option, but I will go with that if I can. BTW, tomorrow I will be at the shop, so pics should follow.


I'd like to see photos of that style of nav light mount. I'd also be curious if still allows for easy access in case you need to replace a light. But I do dig the molded in toe rail


----------



## 1shotmike

yobata said:


> I'd like to see photos of that style of nav light mount. I'd also be curious if still allows for easy access in case you need to replace a light. But I do dig the molded in toe rail


I was trying to get Mel to go with the rail mount light from Taco, but it seems there were USCG issues. Don't know who makes the ones they used in #1 but I will know tomorrow. BTW, I saw a Chittum Islamorada 18 at my friends shop last week. It had led lights in a sort - of shark eye configuration. I was big time un-impressed. No cover over the LED. To me, looked liked a recipe for disaster. Since I got crucified for commenting on an earlier Chittum post, I will only say I told you so. BTW! Wish I could afford one, but I'm guessing my new Heron will get me close enough to find out if I am worthy!


----------



## anytide

kenb said:


> The Tohatsu 50 4 strokes are not black...if you look closely in sunlight, the cowling is actually an extremely dark shade of purple...no lie!


this ^^^
the early nissan TLDI motors sport the same color.


----------



## 1shotmike

Fritz said:


> What a cool boat. More pictures please!


Fritz, have no idea what kind of skiff you might Be looking for. I will say, totally prejudiced, that you should seriously consider anything built by Ankona/Salt Marsh. A Chittum Islamorada 18 will start at about 50K. By the time you are done it will be North of 70K. A Whipray will be about 35K used. A Maverick or East Cape will set you back between 25-30K, used. I will not approach the possibilities at Dragonfly, because I would go there some day. However, it is just as crazy as the others out there. At the end of the day: Can you fish? Do you need to be justified by the internet? A Jon boat is still the quintessential Florida boat. And yes, it is a crazy cool boat. I should have it in my hands by the end of Feb. you may not be able to keep up with the posts!


----------



## Fritz

I just got an email from Rose, 1shotmike I understand now, at least partly, your enthusiasm and I'm even more impressed. Rose says the list is a year long now. A delivery position in the Heron might become a tradeable commodity!


----------



## paint it black

jmrodandgun said:


> Is that a small molded in toe rail? That's a good idea.


Yea, the Gen 2 Copperhead has a molded toe rail, too. I loved it on my Copperhead.


----------



## paint it black

Fritz said:


> What a cool boat. More pictures please!


I'll post plenty of pics and video once I get the skiff!


----------



## tyler0421

Looking good! I want one of these but they are at 12 months now. I may be sending a deposit soon...


----------



## tjtfishon

paint it black said:


> All Tohatsu's are that way. My Nissan/Tohatsu I had back in 2010 was like that. It's black with a pearl.


No, it's definitely purple


----------



## papapogey

what kind of deposit do they need to get on the list?


----------



## Dustin2785

I believe it $3-400 to get on the list


----------



## papapogey

So can I just pay to get on the list and then decide on details at a later date? I really want to wait on the 18 they're supposed to be building. It sucks that if you want an affordable skiff you have to wait 8-12 months to get one, but o well


----------



## paint it black

papapogey said:


> So can I just pay to get on the list and then decide on details at a later date? I really want to wait on the 18 they're supposed to be building. It sucks that if you want an affordable skiff you have to wait 8-12 months to get one, but o well


Yeah, you can put the deposit in to hold your build slot. The long waiting list is due to their reputation of a good build at a fair price.


----------



## papapogey

Absolutely. I'm really eager to see yours and if I like it I'm gonna go ahead and get in line. Any word from Mel and the team on the bigger one they're supposed to be building?


----------



## paint it black

papapogey said:


> Absolutely. I'm really eager to see yours and if I like it I'm gonna go ahead and get in line. Any word from Mel and the team on the bigger one they're supposed to be building?


The plug for the larger one is coming together. When I was there last week, the new rear section was in primer. I didn't ask when he expected it to be done, but I think I overheard him telling my brother it would be late spring? Don't quote me on that, as I was too busy admiring my boat. lol


----------



## 1shotmike

Fritz said:


> I just got an email from Rose, 1shotmike I understand now, at least partly, your enthusiasm and I'm even more impressed. Rose says the list is a year long now. A delivery position in the Heron might become a tradeable commodity!


Fritz, I believe you have hit on a plan! At $300.00 to get in the build line, I would think a guy could easily double his money!


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> The plug for the larger one is coming together. When I was there last week, the new rear section was in primer. I didn't ask when he expected it to be done, but I think I overheard him telling my brother it would be late spring? Don't quote me on that, as I was too busy admiring my boat. lol


Saw your boat yesterday, Wow. I did not want to steal any of your Thunder, so I somehow refrained from taking any pictures. Mine should start this week. Mel was busy on the 18. Gettin close!


----------



## paint it black

Skiff is officially capped! This is a shot they sent em earlier asking me where I'd like the cleat to go mounted, since I prefer to mount my platform to the cleat instead of a birdsall mount. You can see where the lights will be mounted.

View attachment 6099


Here are some shots of the cap being bonded. 
View attachment 6100
View attachment 6101

I am so stoked!!!!! Due date is rapidly approaching!!!


----------



## Padre

Is the 12 month wait just for the Salt Marsh? When I ordered my SUV in September, the wait was 4 months but I got my boat in 3 months because of the hurricane. Some people had to put their boat on hold because of hurricane damage and so I got moved to the top of the list.


----------



## paint it black

Padre said:


> Is the 12 month wait just for the Salt Marsh? When I ordered my SUV in September, the wait was 4 months but I got my boat in 3 months because of the hurricane. Some people had to put their boat on hold because of hurricane damage and so I got moved to the top of the list.


Yes, the waiting list for the Salt Marsh Heron is currently 12 months; however the wait differs per boat model. They only have one mold for each hull, so they can only build one of each model at a time. I believe they have multiple molds for specific models (shadowcasts) that makes the build time faster. They are well staffed and keep hiring more employees to keep up with production, but can only build one of each model at a time. Meaning they can be building 10 boats at the same time, but they are 10 different models. Each model has it's own waiting list.


----------



## Padre

paint it black said:


> Yes, the waiting list for the Salt Marsh Heron is currently 12 months; however the wait differs per boat model. They only have one mold for each hull, so they can only build one of each model at a time. I believe they have multiple molds for specific models (shadowcasts) that makes the build time faster. They are well staffed and keep hiring more employees to keep up with production, but can only build one of each model at a time. Meaning they can be building 10 boats at the same time, but they are 10 different models. Each model has it's own waiting list.


One more question: I noticed in other pics that you had your cast platform mounted to you cleat. Now you said you would rather mount it to your cleat? Why is that?


----------



## paint it black

Padre said:


> One more question: I noticed in other pics that you had your cast platform mounted to you cleat. Now you said you would rather mount it to your cleat? Why is that?


On my first Copperhead, I had it mounted to the Birdsall mount and I hated removing it. Always had the thing sticking out, so I would have to unscrew it to keep the front deck open. This way, it's much easier to simply remove the turn buckle and flip the cleat down. I won't remove it often, only if the fish are SUPER spooky, or if I am going tarpon fishing at night, so it'll suck having to do all that while I'm on the water. Just makes it simpler.


----------



## Padre

paint it black said:


> On my first Copperhead, I had it mounted to the Birdsall mount. And I hated removing it. Always had the thing sticking out, so I would have to unscrew it to keep the front deck open. This way, it's much easier to simply remove the turn buckle and flip the cleat down. I won't remove it often, only if the fish are SUPER spooky, or if I am going tarpon fishing at night, so it'll suck having to do all that while I'm on the water. Just makes it simpler.


Cool thanks for the info. Definitely something to consider.


----------



## CodyW

I like the cleat location idea. That is an interesting platform. Are you going to have one or two hold down cables for the platform?


----------



## permitchaser

Great looking boat. So it looks like a tiller?


----------



## Fritz

permitchaser said:


> Great looking boat. So it looks like a tiller?


I think I saw a center console in the last picture.

What motor are you going with? I'm looking forward to seeing how your skiff performs, she sure is going to look sexy.


----------



## paint it black

CodyW said:


> I like the cleat location idea. That is an interesting platform. Are you going to have one or two hold down cables for the platform?


 Just doing one mounting point. I rarely have a platform move around on me, maybe it had to do with the specific platform I had or whatever. We will see with this one how it does. 



permitchaser said:


> Great looking boat. So it looks like a tiller?


Thanks! Definitely remote steering! Kind of over the tiller thing when both of my skiffs were tiller drive. lol




Fritz said:


> I think I saw a center console in the last picture.
> 
> What motor are you going with? I'm looking forward to seeing how your skiff performs, she sure is going to look sexy.


I am going with the Evinrude Etec 60HP in Graphite color. It's going to be a while to get here, as I just told them to order it today, and their rep won't be in until Monday. So I probably should have decided sooner! lol


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> Skiff is officially capped! This is a shot they sent em earlier asking me where I'd like the cleat to go mounted, since I prefer to mount my platform to the cleat instead of a birdsall mount. You can see where the lights will be mounted.
> 
> View attachment 6099
> 
> 
> Here are some shots of the cap being bonded.
> View attachment 6100
> View attachment 6101
> 
> I am so stoked!!!!! Due date is rapidly approaching!!!


That sexy Sable brown beauty in the mold next to yours is mine, Yee-Ha! I will start my own Bragg in' board, and let you have your thread back! See you in the 'Glades!


----------



## mangoman

I saw both these beauties last week! only 10 months for me. what motor package you ya'll going with>


----------



## 1shotmike

I guess they will be about as different as can be. PIB's skiff will be a console, and I think he said 60 E-Tec. Mine will be tiller, and a 40 E-Tec.


----------



## mangoman

thanks, I repowered my 17 SUV with the 40 E-Tec last week and it huge upgrade over the 30 Hatsu.


----------



## paint it black

Rigging is underway!!!
View attachment 6141


----------



## mangoman

paint it black said:


> Rigging is underway!!!
> View attachment 6141


sawweet are the the hatches going to have the spring type support or something else?


----------



## paint it black

mangoman said:


> sawweet are the the hatches going to have the spring type support or something else?


I believe we are doing gas shocks up front, and I don't know about the back.


----------



## CodyW

Oooo, I see thumbs down. Did something go wrong?


----------



## mangoman

paint it black said:


> I believe we are doing gas shocks up front, and I don't know about the back.


great, I've had the spring type bonk me in the head a few times. also I noticed a smaller diameter tubing on your poling plat form. custom?


----------



## paint it black

CodyW said:


> Oooo, I see thumbs down. Did something go wrong?


Lol no, Rory just being funny cause I keep texting them asking for photos.


----------



## paint it black

mangoman said:


> great, I've had the spring type bonk me in the head a few times. also I noticed a smaller diameter tubing on your poling plat form. custom?


That should be the right size. The platform looks funny in that photo because the angle it was taken. It almost looks backwards. I'll get more pics soon. The skiff is scheduled to be at the Ft. Myers Boat Show this weekend.


----------



## CodyW

paint it black said:


> That should be the right size. The platform looks funny in that photo because the angle it was taken. It almost looks backwards. I'll get more pics soon. The skiff is scheduled to be at the Ft. Myers Boat Show this weekend.


At the civic center or downtown? I def go check it out.


----------



## paint it black

CodyW said:


> At the civic center or downtown? I def go check it out.


Civic center.


----------



## Dustin2785

I might have to get out of town this weekend and go to ft Myers to check it out. A lot closer of a drive than Ft Pierce.


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> Lol no, Rory just being funny cause I keep texting them asking for photos.


Hooo Boy, you should have seen the response to my last question about a change! LOL, greatest company to work with, just keep it within the lines.


----------



## paint it black

1shotmike said:


> Hooo Boy, you should have seen the response to my last question about a change! LOL, greatest company to work with, just keep it within the lines.


This is my 5th/6th skiff from them, I give them crap all the time, and they come right back with it! They are some of the most awesome people I have met in the fishing world.


----------



## 1shotmike

My 


paint it black said:


> This is my 5th/6th skiff from them, I give them crap all the time, and they come right back with it! They are some of the most awesome people I have met in the fishing world.


My first from Mel and Co., but I hear you loud and clear! I just wish I had met them sooner,I would already have my skiff!!! See you tomorrow, real Seafood festival on Chukka!!


----------



## LOUMan

What is the base price on a Heron?


----------



## CodyW

1shotmike said:


> Hooo Boy, you should have seen the response to my last question about a change! LOL, greatest company to work with, just keep it within the lines.


You're referring to the one big hatch for the rear deck question, correct? Lol.


----------



## Guvner

Looking good, I can't wait to see/hear the details of the 18 Heron


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> I believe we are doing gas shocks up front, and I don't know about the back.





CodyW said:


> You're referring to the one big hatch for the rear deck question, correct? Lol.


But of course! I'll settle for the 80% custom any day. Besides, I already knew the answer, but if you don't ask, you never know where the edge of the envelope really is!


----------



## 1shotmike

LOUMan said:


> What is the base price on a Heron?


LOUMan, I skipped right past that point! The problem, if you want to call it that, is they put it together to your specs. Other than basic hull and deck, everything is an option. FYI, my boat has the carbon/Kevlar layup, a 40 ETec tiller, removeable poling platform & 22' Moonlighter pole, welded rod holders, custom color hull and powder coat, epoxy coated fuel tank, sea deck in the cockpit and the platform, trolling motor with qd bracket, basic switches and wiring, tabs and micro jack plate, a good quality aluminum trailer, and stuff I'm sure I forgot. I will be in the mid twenties, plus, by the time we're done. A screaming bargain, I think, in today's world. One could be built for a lot less. For instance, you can provide any or all of the bolt on stuff, including engine. I chose to go all New, and to let them source everything. Maybe could have saved a few bucks, maybe not.( their price on the motor was way better than I could do.) Best bet is to give them a call, and talk about what you want. A word of warning! Mel is a mad scientist, so a boat ordered today may be way different by the time your build starts! In a good way!


----------



## 1shotmike

Dustin2785 said:


> I might have to get out of town this weekend and go to ft Myers to check it out. A lot closer of a drive than Ft Pierce.


If you do go you better get a room, you'll never get back home through EC this weekend!


----------



## CodyW

1shotmike said:


> But of course! I'll settle for the 80% custom any day. Besides, I already knew the answer, but if you don't ask, you never know where the edge of the envelope really is!


Well,


1shotmike said:


> If you do go you better get a room, you'll never get back home through EC this weekend!


Excuse me for asking, what is EC? I keep seeing it get mentioned.


----------



## Dustin2785

1shotmike said:


> If you do go you better get a room, you'll never get back home through EC this weekend!


Gotta leave Saturday morning anyways so might as well make a day out of it. Probably take an hour or two to get back in after 10 tomorrow morning.


----------



## mangoman

CodyW said:


> Well,
> 
> Excuse me for asking, what is EC? I keep seeing it get mentioned.


Everglades City. The annual seafood festival is this weekend =Good Times!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Went to the Florida sportsman show today and his heron was there that thing is sick love the gray on top. Met a young captain there from Marco who does the filming for his you tube videos that are amazing he was a very plesent but he kept calling me sir made me fell old almost 50 but he was very nice to talk to I have had bad past experience with boat captain anyway that thing is sweet.


----------



## mangoman

1shotmike said:


> LOUMan, I skipped right past that point! The problem, if you want to call it that, is they put it together to your specs. Other than basic hull and deck, everything is an option. FYI, my boat has the carbon/Kevlar layup, a 40 ETec tiller, removeable poling platform & 22' Moonlighter pole, welded rod holders, custom color hull and powder coat, epoxy coated fuel tank, sea deck in the cockpit and the platform, trolling motor with qd bracket, basic switches and wiring, tabs and micro jack plate, a good quality aluminum trailer, and stuff I'm sure I forgot. I will be in the mid twenties, plus, by the time we're done. A screaming bargain, I think, in today's world. One could be built for a lot less. For instance, you can provide any or all of the bolt on stuff, including engine. I chose to go all New, and to let them source everything. Maybe could have saved a few bucks, maybe not.( their price on the motor was way better than I could do.) Best bet is to give them a call, and talk about what you want. A word of warning! Mel is a mad scientist, so a boat ordered today may be way different by the time your build starts! In a good way!


I not sure if you know evinrude offers a "long" tiller arm. I recently put one on my SUV and it moved the gear shift lever out front of the poling platform. very convenient. No Lie! about 36" from front of motor.


----------



## CodyW

Backcountry 16 said:


> Went to the Florida sportsman show today and his heron was there that thing is sick love the gray on top. Met a young captain there from Marco who does the filming for his you tube videos that are amazing he was a very plesent but he kept calling me sir made me fell old almost 50 but he was very nice to talk to I have had bad past experience with boat captain anyway that thing is sweet.


Was it a good turn out, a lot of booths?


----------



## Backcountry 16

CodyW said:


> Was it a good turn out, a lot of booths?


 Definitly not what it use to be I have not went to it in about 4 years way smaller than it use to be but I mainly went yo see the ankona boats and put my deposit down on to get on the list for a shadowcast build.


----------



## paint it black

Well, due to the fact that I had to be at my booth at the Everglades City Seafood Festival, I was unable to attend the Ft. Myer's Boat Show so I couldn't even go see my skiff! Many of you guys have seen my skiff before me! Luckily, my buddy Ty sent me some pics. I'll be on the road to Savannah and hope to get more info as to when the outboard will arrive and the remaining things. Got some VMarine push pole holders and what not coming in, too.

Here are the pics Ty sent me.

View attachment 6246
View attachment 6243
View attachment 6244
View attachment 6245


----------



## Str8-Six

Wow! Color combo looking saweet. I wonder if Mel will update other models to the same layout. That would be nice.


----------



## Backcountry 16

paint it black said:


> Well, due to the fact that I had to be at my booth at the Everglades City Seafood Festival, I was unable to attend the Ft. Myer's Boat Show so I couldn't even go see my skiff! Many of you guys have seen my skiff before me! Luckily, my buddy Ty sent me some pics. I'll be on the road to Savannah and hope to get more info as to when the outboard will arrive and the remaining things. Got some VMarine push pole holders and what not coming in, too.
> 
> Here are the pics Ty sent me.
> 
> View attachment 6246
> View attachment 6243
> View attachment 6244
> View attachment 6245


----------



## Backcountry 16

Yes it really is sweet looking the color combo is bad ass and your friend was very polite.


----------



## Fritz

Is Ankona going to be at the Miami show next week?


----------



## paint it black

Fritz said:


> Is Ankona going to be at the Miami show next week?


 No, they decided to skip out this year. It was a super hectic last year getting onto the Island, parking miles away and walking all the way to the venue. 

They will be in Islamorada at the festival at Founders Park coming up soon.


----------



## 1shotmike

mangoman said:


> I not sure if you know evinrude offers a "long" tiller arm. I recently put one on my SUV and it moved the gear shift lever out front of the poling platform. very convenient. No Lie! about 36" from front of motor.


I'll have to check and see what they ordered. Can the long arm be retro fitted? Thanks for the heads up, just sort of assumed I would be getting a Carbon Marine extension.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Reading this thread and seeing the pictures just gets me more excited about my Heron. Mine is due to be started the second week of March. It's been a long time coming for this boat. I have been away from fishing for too long and I can't wait to get back to it.


----------



## Megalops

Looks great Eric! Hey, I would consider getting a different anchor light than the copperhead pic next to ur skiff. I've got that one and had to replace the lense because I hit it going through some tight mangroves and also in the down position water can pool in there and wreak havoc. With such a nice skiff I'd get the sealed low profile LED jobber that Hellsbay offers. Just my 0.02.


----------



## mangoman

1shotmike said:


> I'll have to check and see what they ordered. Can the long arm be retro fitted? Thanks for the heads up, just sort of assumed I would be getting a Carbon Marine extension.


what I was told the 40 hp is a remote motor and can be set up as a remote or tiller. one cool feature is the tiller handle mounts straight forward so it an easily be either right or left handed depending on your load.


----------



## Waterboy0915

Beautiful rig, really like the new hatch configuration. Looking forward to hearing how it rides with the stronger V up front.


----------



## paint it black

Waterboy0915 said:


> Beautiful rig, really like the new hatch configuration. Looking forward to hearing how it rides with the stronger V up front.


Well the hull is the same. But what they did with the new configuration is move the center point more forward, bigger front and rear decks, so you're not putting all the weight all the way at the back when running.


----------



## casartj

I really like the location of those navigation lights!


----------



## tyler0421

Boat Looks Great! I put my deposit down on Friday.


----------



## Guvner

Looks sweet, still waiting on that 18!!!


----------



## paint it black

Just got off the phone with Erin a bit ago. Motor should be coming in next week, and rigging will be complete. I have ordered a few things at random and had them shipped to Ankona. So it's a little slower than normal, but I want this thing to be just right! Can't wait to take delivery!


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> Just got off the phone with Erin a bit ago. Motor should be coming in next week, and rigging will be complete. I have ordered a few things at random and had them shipped to Ankona. So it's a little slower than normal, but I want this thing to be just right! Can't wait to take delivery!


Well, you already know there is no such thing as the perfect boat, that's why we need 5 or 6! But I'm with you, can't wait to get the next best thing! Mine will probably be another 5-6 weeks, because, like you, I can't keep my hands off it, and keep tweaking stuff that probably doesn't need it!!


----------



## CodyW

paint it black said:


> Well the hull is the same. But what they did with the new configuration is move the center point more forward, bigger front and rear decks, so you're not putting all the weight all the way at the back when running.


My silver king rides level that I don't have to use trim tabs to get the bow down. It's nice to be able to jump up on plane and trim the motor up a tad instead of messing with the tabs.


----------



## paint it black

I was at the shop today, going over a few of the details. Outboard should be in on Friday!

View attachment 6626
View attachment 6625
View attachment 6627
View attachment 6628
View attachment 6629


----------



## papapogey

Awesome man, I love the black. These are nitpicks, but the only two things I don't like about these boats are how the steering wheel is mounted, and I really don't care for the design of the poling platform (the bow). Cant wait to see some ass on this thing.


----------



## paint it black

papapogey said:


> Awesome man, I love the black. These are nitpicks, but the only two things I don't like about these boats are how the steering wheel is mounted, and I really don't care for the design of the poling platform (the bow). Cant wait to see some ass on this thing.


What don't you like about the steering wheel? I loved my tilt wheel on my Copperhead.


----------



## papapogey

I really don't know, maybe where it's mounted. Maybe I don't not like it. Carry on lol


----------



## Godzuki86

I would kill for a tilt column 

Looks good Eric


----------



## Padre

I bet that Native with the 50 will fly. Yeah I love my adjustable wheel. Put it straight up when I am driving standing up and tilt it for when I am sitting. I like your blacked out wheel.


----------



## sjrobin

The bow in the platform support tubing makes it a little easier to get on and off than a straight tubing platform support.


----------



## Godzuki86

Eric, what are the main advantages to the Heron over the Copperhead? What made you go Heron over a new copperhead?


----------



## Fritz

Is that aft hatch hinged into the two forward hatches? And why no latch on that hatch? Are they going to put trim tabs on, it looks like they have a recessed spot for them?

Great looking skiff.


----------



## jlindsley

Awesome! can't wait to see the final product. Are you adding electronics or tube rod holders?

As for the steering wheel mine is mounted the same way on the 1656. Its adjustable so you get the best of both world sitting or standing.


----------



## fishn&flyn

Looks awesome man congrats! I am curious why none of these skiffs need tabs? I just ordered a 1656 and they said tabs are not necessary.


----------



## jlindsley

Not to derail but I have not found a need for tabs on my 1656 as the stern is very wide and it stays pretty well balanced (even with 3). If anything a jackplate or mounting motor higher for run in shallower water..


----------



## SomaliPirate

What model Continental is that? I'm desperately looking for a new trailer for my 17t and the quote from a custom place almost gave me heart failure.


----------



## 1shotmike

papapogey said:


> I really don't know, maybe where it's mounted. Maybe I don't not like it. Carry on lol


Ha Ha! Maybe that's why I went tiller? LOL, watch, I'll have a console before it's over.


----------



## cptsdr

Godzuki86 said:


> Eric, what are the main advantages to the Heron over the Copperhead? What made you go Heron over a new copperhead?


^^^^^^^^^^ This!
I would love to hear what the differences are now, and when you run the thing day after day!


----------



## paint it black

Godzuki86 said:


> Eric, what are the main advantages to the Heron over the Copperhead? What made you go Heron over a new copperhead?


It has some deadrise to it plus integrated spray rails, so it will eat the Biscayne Bay chop up. I was able to fish the tarpon migration in the Copperhead for two seasons, but this will do it more comfortably. I expect the same speeds, it's similar in size, just with more comfort running bigger water. I sold the Copperhead somewhere around three years ago and have regretted it ever since. I was impressed with the Heron when I went for a wet test. I won't know for sure the differences until I put it through a season. So I'll get back to you in July.


----------



## paint it black

Fritz said:


> Is that aft hatch hinged into the two forward hatches? And why no latch on that hatch? Are they going to put trim tabs on, it looks like they have a recessed spot for them?
> 
> Great looking skiff.


The skiff will have lenco trim tabs installed this week. The back hatch is hinged off the two forward hatches. As for a latch, I don't know. The skiff isn't 100% rigged yet, so I don't know the ins and outs of it yet. Should be ready by the end of next week.


----------



## Preston904

That boat looks amazing! Great color combo!

Huge fan of your work as well. Just bought one of your cushion/wrap combos for the Yeti in my Skimmer.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Looking good!! Can't wait to see the finished product, gonna be sharp. Mine is scheduled to start in 2 weeks and I can't hardly wait. If I could ask a question, if you are installing a trolling motor, what brand/model are going with?


----------



## Dustin2785

Looking good. Got the call today from rose that she was ordering the gel coat and mine is scheduled to start March 6th. Mine should be a pretty simple build so hopefully it won't take to long. I picked up a minnkota maxxum 55lb for mine so we'll see how it does.


----------



## Padre

Shallow_Minded said:


> Looking good!! Can't wait to see the finished product, gonna be sharp. Mine is scheduled to start in 2 weeks and I can't hardly wait. If I could ask a question, if you are installing a trolling motor, what brand/model are going with?


PLuuueassse.... PIB does not use a trolling motor.


----------



## paint it black

Shallow_Minded said:


> Looking good!! Can't wait to see the finished product, gonna be sharp. Mine is scheduled to start in 2 weeks and I can't hardly wait. If I could ask a question, if you are installing a trolling motor, what brand/model are going with?


Sweet man! I am so stoked to get mine, and I'm on the home stretch. The anticipation is killing me! You'll see when you start getting pics of the build process of yours!



Padre said:


> PLuuueassse.... PIB does not use a trolling motor.


What he said! lol




Preston904 said:


> That boat looks amazing! Great color combo!
> 
> Huge fan of your work as well. Just bought one of your cushion/wrap combos for the Yeti in my Skimmer.


Thanks, man! And thank you for supporting!

PM me with your shipping address and I'll get some stickers heading your way!


----------



## Shicks007

Are you going with a 60 evinrude? If so, what kind of numbers do you expect? Also....is the tilt steering only an option with hydraulic steering?


----------



## Padre

paint it black said:


> Sweet man! I am so stoked to get mine, and I'm on the home stretch. The anticipation is killing me! You'll see when you start getting pics of the build process of yours!
> 
> 
> 
> What he said! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, man! And thank you for supporting!
> 
> PM me with your shipping address and I'll get some stickers heading your way!


Oh yeah, I met a friend of yours that was down here kayak fishing in Destin. He is from Asheville. He said he did the first 5wt Chronicles with you up there.


----------



## paint it black

Padre said:


> Oh yeah, I met a friend of yours that was down here kayak fishing in Destin. He is from Asheville. He said he did the first 5wt Chronicles with you up there.


Oh, probably Jameson Redding? He was in episode two of the 5wt Chronicles. Great dude, good buddy of mine.


----------



## Padre

paint it black said:


> Oh, probably Jameson Redding? He was in episode two of the 5wt Chronicles. Great dude, good buddy of mine.


Yeah that was him. He saw my skiff was an Ankona and asked me if I knew you.


----------



## cptsdr

PIB, do you have real world draft numbers for the Copperhead and the Heron?


----------



## permitchaser

That's one great looking boat. What no rocket launchers on the push pole platform
Can't wait to chase Poon's this June


----------



## paint it black

cptsdr said:


> PIB, do you have real world draft numbers for the Copperhead and the Heron?


It all depends on how you have it rigged. My Copperhead was a true 5-6" boat, rigged light. A buddy of mine had every thing you can imagine on his Copperhead and it was more like 7-8". But when you have three batteries, trolling motor, stereo, all kinds of stuff, you're going to draft more. After wet testing a Heron rigged light, I'd say somewhere between 6-8", Likely in the 6" with a light load, 8" with a heavy load. I honestly can't say this is certain, it's just my educated guess.


----------



## Rob

My copperhead is in the 6" range and it is rigged light to medium. Definitely will get shallow on you. Pib your boat is coming along nicely. Got to love the fact that I live ten minutes away from ankona and see the boats all the time. Very convenient when you need anything. They are a great group of people there. Pib-I also sent you a message on your website about a cooler wrap. Thanks.


----------



## paint it black

Rob said:


> My copperhead is in the 6" range and it is rigged light to medium. Definitely will get shallow on you. Pib your boat is coming along nicely. Got to love the fact that I live ten minutes away from ankona and see the boats all the time. Very convenient when you need anything. They are a great group of people there. Pib-I also sent you a message on your website about a cooler wrap. Thanks.


Shoot me an email direct. We've had an issue with the contact feature sometimes sending us blank emails. 
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## cptsdr

paint it black said:


> It all depends on how you have it rigged. My Copperhead was a true 5-6" boat, rigged light. A buddy of mine had every thing you can imagine on his Copperhead and it was more like 7-8". But when you have three batteries, trolling motor, stereo, all kinds of stuff, you're going to draft more. After wet testing a Heron rigged light, I'd say somewhere between 6-8", Likely in the 6" with a light load, 8" with a heavy load. I honestly can't say this is certain, it's just my educated guess.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Dustin2785 said:


> Looking good. Got the call today from rose that she was ordering the gel coat and mine is scheduled to start March 6th. Mine should be a pretty simple build so hopefully it won't take to long. I picked up a minnkota maxxum 55lb for mine so we'll see how it does.



That is the way I am leaning. You going 12/24 volt? 42/52" shaft?


----------



## Dustin2785

I went with the 12v 55lb thrust 52" shaft tiller model for now.


----------



## paint it black

Got the call today that my skiff will be ready for pick up Friday!!!

Looks like I'll be getting it right on time for a break from these winds, the next five days so far look to be be blowing less than 10mph! So we will see! 

As long as everything goes as planned, the skiff will be splashed Friday!


----------



## slewis

paint it black said:


> Got the call today that my skiff will be ready for pick up Friday!!!
> 
> Looks like I'll be getting it right on time for a break from these winds, the next five days so far look to be be blowing less than 10mph! So we will see!
> 
> As long as everything goes as planned, the skiff will be splashed Friday!


Congrats!


----------



## 1shotmike

Slewis_Rodworks said:


> Congrats!


Right behind you, can't wait!


----------



## Fritz

Pictures PIB. Lots of pictures! Some of us are living vicariously through others... just saying...


----------



## cptsdr

Yes! Pics and reports, please.
Have fun, catch em up!


----------



## paint it black

Andddddddddddd..... IT FLOATS!

View attachment 7440
View attachment 7439
View attachment 7438
View attachment 7436
View attachment 7434


----------



## Megalops

Very nice!


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Really nice! Just got word today that they are starting on mine March 20th. Going by the shop on Saturday to finalize everything. Can't hardly wait!!


----------



## el9surf

Congrats bro, that's a nice looking skiff!


----------



## 1shotmike

Drop dead perfect. We have to form an owners group, unless, as usual, I am a quantum leap behind the curve, and there already is such a thing.


----------



## paint it black

1shotmike said:


> Drop dead perfect. We have to form an owners group, unless, as usual, I am a quantum leap behind the curve, and there already is such a thing.


There is an owners group on Facebook. "Ankona and Salt Marsh Skiff Owners".


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> There is an owners group on Facebook. "Ankona and Salt Marsh Skiff Owners".


Aha! Facebook! That explains my ignorance. Well, sort of....


----------



## Rob

Glad you went with the etec again. Boat looks great. That big dock right behind you holds big trout and snook. Just saying


----------



## Str8-Six

Sweet man! Please post performance numbers when you get them and slime pics of course!


----------



## BGBrown311

PIB, Congratulations, the skiff looks awesome!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Looks great dude! I know you have to be pumped to finally have it


----------



## paint it black

Yeah, the last two weeks have gone by so SLOW! But it took me so long to decide on a few things that they pretty much smacked me and told me to decide so we can get it done. Hope to slime it soon!


----------



## Fritz

It;s beautiful!

No gps?

And what is that round thing just above your console door, just below the switch panel?


----------



## Gordon Johnson

The 1st picture I saw when I went online this morning, was your boat. Fantastic. You tick all the right boxes. Not bloated and as functional a boat as I've seen. Can't wait to hear your full review.


----------



## Forcefed

Gorgeous skiff !!! And tilt steering for the win !!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Very nice, well done!! Congratz!


----------



## cptsdr

PIB, I don't know you personally, but I certainly share your passion. I am very excited and happy for you.
Congrats!!


----------



## paint it black

Fritz said:


> It;s beautiful!
> 
> No gps?
> 
> And what is that round thing just above your console door, just below the switch panel?


It's a valve for the live well. lol It'll probably never get used, but a nice add-on.

Oh, and yeah I am putting a Garmin on there. I don't need it for navigation, as I have ran from Flamingo to Islamorada so many times, that I had to run back to Islamorada at night, with my GPS not working on my Copperhead many years ago and I was able to run it easily. Florida Bay is my stomping grounds. Oh, Whitewater Bay and Biscayne Bay too. 

Now, Chokoloskee on the other hand...........


----------



## paint it black

Thanks everyone!

Headed to Flamingo in the AM. Weather report switched up last minute, but let's see how it goes!


----------



## Ben

Awesome skiff and thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Headed to Flamingo in the AM. Weather report switched up last minute, but let's see how it goes!


Waiting with bated breath for a report. Blowing hard here, no water this morning. If I had mine, I could have had a ball.


----------



## paint it black

1shotmike said:


> Waiting with bated breath for a report. Blowing hard here, no water this morning. If I had mine, I could have had a ball.


It was BLOWING! so I decided to run over to Islamorada from Flamingo to put the skiff to the test. All in all, I was extremely happy with it's performance. Not quite the top speed I wanted, GPS'd at 38MPH, but I was spinning 5950-6010 RPM's. I have to double check the paper work for this 60 ETEC, but my lat 60 ETEC recommended keeping it between 5750 & 5850 RPM's. So I am probably going to play with the prop a little.
Get the RPM's down a little bit, might squeeze another mph out of it, while getting the rpm's at recommended number. I am super happy with the tabs, very little taps on them and the boat reacts immediately. Much more control of it with the tabs on this skiff.

It poled great, I poled it all day long, as it was my buddy's birthday so I was trying to put him on some fish! ZERO hull slap, poling directly into a stiff wind chop, and didn't matter what angle I went, there was absolutely no hull slap. Gauge said I was burning 4.9 gallons per hour. The wind slicked out for a few minutes, as the wind changed directions there was a good 20 minutes of slick, and had a few good schools of snook and reds come by, but no hook ups. 

Now, an update of Florida Bay....
I was happy with what I saw. For the most part, all the water I fished was crystal clear, and still many areas with lush turtle grass. There were a couple spots I went to that were missing all the turtle grass, but the funny thing is that is where we found all the fish. Can't wait to go back with at least decent conditions.

I think I am fishing Monday, but likely Biscayne Bay looking for Grey Ghosts.

I will post some pics a little later.


----------



## permitchaser

That's one beautiful boat. I don't know if I'd beach it and sand scratch the hull


----------



## paint it black

Here are a few pics after it's first bath. 

View attachment 7539
View attachment 7540
View attachment 7537
View attachment 7536
View attachment 7538
View attachment 7541


----------



## papapogey

I love it man. Are you planning on doing some custom graphics on this one?


----------



## cptsdr

Awesome! I miss my black skiff so much.


----------



## paint it black

papapogey said:


> I love it man. Are you planning on doing some custom graphics on this one?


I don't think I am wrapping the sides of this skiff. I am likely just going to do some detail stuff, like the cockpit walls, and underside of hatches or something. 





cptsdr said:


> Awesome! I miss my black skiff so much.


Tell me about it! I missed my black Copperhead's, that's why this one is black! lol


----------



## DuckNut

Beautiful job PIB.

It is nice to hear that someone put a fuel flow meter on and can verify the old timers formula of .075 gph per hp (60x.075=4.5gph) Spot on and good to know the formula works.

Once again very nice.


----------



## paint it black

DuckNut said:


> Beautiful job PIB.
> 
> It is nice to hear that someone put a fuel flow meter on and can verify the old timers formula of .075 gph per hp (60x.075=4.5gph) Spot on and good to know the formula works.
> 
> Once again very nice.


Yeah, which means I should be getting the same mpg as I did on my Copperhead running the 60 ETEC at 8 mpg running wot.


----------



## permitchaser

paint it black said:


> Here are a few pics after it's first bath.
> 
> View attachment 7539
> View attachment 7540
> View attachment 7537
> View attachment 7536
> View attachment 7538
> View attachment 7541


Thought you were going to paint the trailer wheels black. They look fine the way they are but black would match


----------



## paint it black

permitchaser said:


> Thought you were going to paint the trailer wheels black. They look fine the way they are but black would match


It's coming!

First round of additions if coming soon. lol
I will be doing a few things to it.
I need to make the templates for the cushions, order the new yeti for it, install GPS, play with motor height, and just small random things.


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> It's coming!
> 
> First round of additions if coming soon. lol
> I will be doing a few things to it.
> I need to make the templates for the cushions, order the new yeti for it, install GPS, play with motor height, and just small random things.


Never seen a boat yet that didn't need to be tweaked, even just a tiny bit, to make it your own!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Can't wait to see your work on it. Sweet looking boat it was in Ft Myers and can attest that it looks bad ass in person. They do some nice work looking forward to my shadowcast build coming up.


----------



## zach

Where did they put your livewell water pickup? Out the transom?


----------



## paint it black

zach said:


> Where did they put your livewell water pickup? Out the transom?


I think so? It'll never get any use, I just had them add it just in case I ever decide to sell it in a few years, as that seems to be what I do with skiffs. This is my 5th Ankona/Salt Marsh skiff now, since 2010. 

I'm trying to figure out if I should keep or sell my 1444. I might get a small outboard for it so I can use to fish no motor zones, and remove the mud motor when I don't need it. It works great during duck season and rainy season. Other than that, it'll barely get any use since I have this skiff.


----------



## Battfisher

paint it black said:


> I think so? It'll never get any use, I just had them add it just in case I ever decide to sell it in a few years, as that seems to be what I do with skiffs. This is my 5th Ankona/Salt Marsh skiff now, since 2010.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I should keep or sell my 1444. I might get a small outboard for it so I can use to fish no motor zones, and remove the mud motor when I don't need it. It works great during duck season and rainy season. Other than that, it'll barely get any use since I have this skiff.


Let me know if you decide to sell the Salt Marsh


----------



## THX1138

Seriously bro, sick ride. I look forward to seeing how you personalize it. Tight lines.

Lou


----------



## Ben

Is there a reason you didn't put a jack plate on it?


----------



## paint it black

Ben said:


> Is there a reason you didn't put a jack plate on it?


I forgot. lol

I'll add one soon.


----------



## Godzuki86

paint it black said:


> I forgot. lol
> 
> I'll add one soon.


Can't tell if joking


----------



## paint it black

Godzuki86 said:


> Can't tell if joking


lol Honestly, I truly couldn't remember if I had asked Erin to put a jack plate on it, but she confirmed I did not. Then I was talking to Kevin from JackedUp Jack Plates. He's got a jack plate he mentioned we can run it on my skiff and try it out, with upgraded actuators from the previous versions of his jack plates. But then I forgot his number, too. lol 

I'll definitely add a jack plate, but I still got several other things I am working on.


----------



## paint it black

Went out to South Biscayne Bay today. 
The draft today as rigged, was 5-6". 
I am absolutely loving this skiff!


----------



## Str8-Six

Puffer fish at 10 o'clock!


----------



## cptsdr

paint it black said:


> Went out to South Biscayne Bay today.
> The draft today as rigged, was 5-6".
> I am absolutely loving this skiff!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7943
> 
> View attachment 7941
> 
> View attachment 7942


Is that 5-6" with the two people on board or without?
I am still infatuated with this skiff!


----------



## Financekid1

paint it black said:


> Went out to South Biscayne Bay today.
> The draft today as rigged, was 5-6".
> I am absolutely loving this skiff!]


This thing looks really stable, cant you touch on the stability of it so far? Looks really wide!


----------



## paint it black

cptsdr said:


> Is that 5-6" with the two people on board or without?
> I am still infatuated with this skiff!


That was two people, 5 fly rods, a 35qt yeti loaded with 10 16.9oz water bottles, a 10lb bag of ice, 14 or so gallons of fuel, plus all the tackle (fly boxes and leader spools). 

Realistic fishing scenario, as we were actually fishing. 


today, I went out to Flamingo with two buddies. There was three of us on board, with everything listed above and we measured 6-7". In the afternoon the wind picked up from the west, and the run back to the marina was the worst I have ever seen in flamingo, and we stayed 100% dry, running full speed. My buddy was in shock as to how well we ran through some NASTY slop. 

As for stability, it is super stable. We were live on IG and facebook all day showing how shallow we were poling, and you can see the stability. 

Somehow, the fish are eluding us. We are finding some incredible fish, but can't seem to feed any a fly. Yesterday we were on schools of bones, and had the biggest permit I have ever seen in my life swim to the bow of the boat as I was re-rigging a new leader and fly. Today, we were on bull reds over 40" from 7:30 or so to about noon. Happy tailing, floating, laid up, waking bulls that simply wouldn't eat any fly we threw at them. 

It's taken a few trips now, and no first real fish has been boated (a few jacks and a cude), but I am swinging for the fences. I could just drive to Mosquito Lagoon and catch a bunch of dumb fish that'll eat anything, but I am trying to do it big in my home waters to break her in just right. lol


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> That was two people, 5 fly rods, a 35qt yeti loaded with 10 16.9oz water bottles, a 10lb bag of ice, 14 or so gallons of fuel, plus all the tackle (fly boxes and leader spools).
> 
> Realistic fishing scenario, as we were actually fishing.
> 
> 
> today, I went out to Flamingo with two buddies. There was three of us on board, with everything listed above and we measured 6-7". In the afternoon the wind picked up from the west, and the run back to the marina was the worst I have ever seen in flamingo, and we stayed 100% dry, running full speed. My buddy was in shock as to how well we ran through some NASTY slop.
> 
> As for stability, it is super stable. We were live on IG and facebook all day showing how shallow we were poling, and you can see the stability.
> 
> Somehow, the fish are eluding us. We are finding some incredible fish, but can't seem to feed any a fly. Yesterday we were on schools of bones, and had the biggest permit I have ever seen in my life swim to the bow of the boat as I was re-rigging a new leader and fly. Today, we were on bull reds over 40" from 7:30 or so to about noon. Happy tailing, floating, laid up, waking bulls that simply wouldn't eat any fly we threw at them.
> 
> It's taken a few trips now, and no first real fish has been boated (a few jacks and a cude), but I am swinging for the fences. I could just drive to Mosquito Lagoon and catch a bunch of dumb fish that'll eat anything, but I am trying to do it big in my home waters to break her in just right. lol[/QUOTE Well, when the Dam finally breaks, you will probably have all sorts of record fish to tell us about. Obviously, if the Permit had no idea you were there, she is pretty damn quiet in the water!


----------



## cptsdr

That sounds awesome!
How does the draft and ride compare to the Copperhead II?
ETA, and the stability?


----------



## paint it black

cptsdr said:


> That sounds awesome!
> How does the draft and ride compare to the Copperhead II?
> ETA, and the stability?


It's a drier, softer ride. Floats just about as shallow. Stability doesn't even come to mind with either skiff, as they are both incredibly stable. I'd say the Copperhead runs a little more efficiently, but the I like the fact the trim tabs are actually useful on the Heron. 

I still want to play with the prop. On my Copperhead Gen2, I tried 4-5 different props before settling on the ideal prop. This is the first prop I try on the Heron; it's not far off from what I want from the prop, but it's not just right.


----------



## cptsdr

Thank you for the info, sounds like a truly awesome skiff.


----------



## paint it black

Finally got the spare tire bracket mounted, and plastidipped the spare wheel. However, I can't mount the spare wheel as the lug nuts they provided won't work. they are too short to tighten. The lug wrench doesn't fit in the tunnel on the wheel, so I need to buy new lug nuts like the ones they used on the trailer wheels. I just kind of screwed them on with my fingers to hold the wheel on for now, until I can go buy the proper lug nuts this week.


----------



## Zika

Glad you're enjoying the new skiff. The fish will come. 
I did something similar with my new aluminum trailer. Before I ever dunked it I spray painted the entire trailer with clear acrylic. Also did the spare tire, hub and nuts. So far, so good as it's still nice and shiny. May have to eventually re-spray, but so far it was definitely worth the $10 worth of paint.


----------



## Shicks007

Kodiak makes stainless steel lug nuts. They are pricey, but very nice.


----------



## fishingdave

Had the same problem with my T lug nut wrench not fitting. Got a 13/16 socket and a 3/8 breaker bar. The thin wall of the socket fit the wheel lug nut cavity.


----------



## paint it black

fishingdave said:


> Had the same problem with my T lug nut wrench not fitting. Got a 13/16 socket and a 3/8 breaker bar. The thin wall of the socket fit the wheel lug nut cavity.


Yeah this is what I am using, but doesn't fit. It fits on the long style stainless lug nuts on the trailer wheels. So I will just go buy the matching lug nuts for the spare tire kit. 
However, it peeled off the plastidip inside a couple of the the lug holes, so i'll have to touch it up.


----------



## paint it black

I've been incredibly impressed by the skiff. I ran from Islamorada to Flamingo (the bights), back to Islamorada, up to Tavernier, back to downtown Islamorada and out to the oceanside. In crazy chop blowing over 20knots. We didn't get a single drop of water on us running WOT all day, with three of us on board. Wasted only 10 gallons of fuel. 

Awaiting the arrival of bonefish at dead low tide. I'm still shocked as to how shallow the skiff floats. I was expecting it to draft more because of the deadrise, but it really floats in nothing. 









Little touches, new V-Marine steering wheel knob with my artwork on it.









Hanging out way in the Everglades.







And finally, the first game fish caught in the skiff. It's actually pretty funny, as I got up to a spot where I've had a hard time feeding these snook the past few trips. A lot of follows but no takers. We get to spot number one and it's the same thing, a lot of follows but nothing. Then, my buddy asked me if I had another fly we should try and I said "Yeah, well I have my Go-To Snook Fly, that one usually works" and on his very first cast, snook number one. Three casts later, snook number two. I sat there trying to figure out why it hadn't dawned on me to throw my signature go to snook fly at these snook. lol

Florida Bay Snook:


----------



## cptsdr

Awesome! Living vicariously through you, Sir!


----------



## Battfisher

It's the art that makes the boats. Very cool.


----------



## THX1138

I'll be needing one of those steering wheel knob caps...

Lou


----------



## Backwater

paint it black said:


> ]


I KNOW you're going to wrap that thing!!


----------



## Backwater

paint it black said:


> Finally got the spare tire bracket mounted, and plastidipped the spare wheel. However, I can't mount the spare wheel as the lug nuts they provided won't work. they are too short to tighten. The lug wrench doesn't fit in the tunnel on the wheel, so I need to buy new lug nuts like the ones they used on the trailer wheels. I just kind of screwed them on with my fingers to hold the wheel on for now, until I can go buy the proper lug nuts this week.


Get the long enclosed stainless steel nuts (expensive but will never rust). Just got to use "never cease" on the threads 1st, so there is no galvanic corrosion between the 2 different metals. Those longer SS lug nuts giver plenty of extra room for a standard or long socket.


----------



## paint it black

Yeah, that's what I put on the spare. The trailer wheels came with those already, I went and bought the set of 5 for the spare. A bit pricey at $7 each lug nut, but well worth the clean look.


----------



## Backwater

Call Sturdy Built trailer parts in Bradenton, FL. Just bought a set from them on sale for $3.49 each for a custom trailer restore project I'm working on. The shipping might be less than paying $7 each locally.


----------



## paint it black

Al


Backwater said:


> Call Sturdy Built trailer parts in Bradenton, FL. Just bought a set from them on sale for $3.49 each for a custom trailer restore project I'm working on. The shipping might be less than paying $7 each locally.


Already got em on there, I was fine with paying the $7 each, I just wanted to get my spare tire mounted so I can stop lugging it around in and out of the SUV before and after every trip.


----------



## permitchaser

Man I like that boat. Why are spare tires such a pain. Since I painted my wheels black of course the spare had to match so I painted it. While putting it back together I noticed the metal parts needed freshening. I then put some tubing on the U bolt that holds the wheel against the trailer frame. Had to heat it to get it to fit. Then after I got it all together I found the tubing, that was so hard to get on the U bolt, was now to short and the nuts could not go snug. Trying to get it to work I scratched the paint on the wheel

I am going to look for that steering wheel knob mine stinks


----------



## tailchaser16

paint it black said:


> crazy chop blowing over 20knots. We didn't get a single drop of water on us running WOT all day,


----------



## jmrodandgun

Damn. I get soaked in my offshore boat in 23 mph winds. We won't even leave the marina in that kind of weather.


----------



## CodyW

What color is the nonskid? I like it, not too dark or too white. Just the right color.


----------



## 1shotmike

paint it black said:


> I've been incredibly impressed by the skiff. I ran from Islamorada to Flamingo (the bights), back to Islamorada, up to Tavernier, back to downtown Islamorada and out to the oceanside. In crazy chop blowing over 20knots. We didn't get a single drop of water on us running WOT all day, with three of us on board. Wasted only 10 gallons of fuel.
> 
> Awaiting the arrival of bonefish at dead low tide. I'm still shocked as to how shallow the skiff floats. I was expecting it to draft more because of the deadrise, but it really floats in nothing.
> View attachment 8534
> 
> 
> Little touches, new V-Marine steering wheel knob with my artwork on it.
> View attachment 8535
> 
> 
> Hanging out way in the Everglades.
> View attachment 8536
> And finally, the first game fish caught in the skiff. It's actually pretty funny, as I got up to a spot where I've had a hard time feeding these snook the past few trips. A lot of follows but no takers. We get to spot number one and it's the same thing, a lot of follows but nothing. Then, my buddy asked me if I had another fly we should try and I said "Yeah, well I have my Go-To Snook Fly, that one usually works" and on his very first cast, snook number one. Three casts later, snook number two. I sat there trying to figure out why it hadn't dawned on me to throw my signature go to snook fly at these snook. lol
> 
> Florida Bay Snook:
> 
> View attachment 8537
> View attachment 8538


There is no such thing as "wasted fuel" on a fishing trip. You are in Gods own Cathedral, as far from the cruel hand of man as you can be. Cherish the moment, many never get the opportunity.


----------



## paint it black

jmrodandgun said:


> Damn. I get soaked in my offshore boat in 23 mph winds. We won't even leave the marina in that kind of weather.


As they say, "you got to pay to play". I'd rather pole around in the wind all day casting at fish with a slight chance of catching something than sit at home on the couch watching tv. 

I've been posting live videos running the skiff, and even live videos in 360 on both my instagram and facebook. I just got back from 4 days of camping in the Everglades. We caught some reds, snook, and trout. We had originally planned on chasing tarpon, but the cold front came through and dropped the overnight lows into the upper 50s according to the weather channel app, so I switched gears into fishing mud banks up in whitewater bay in the mornings, then run around Florida Bay in the afternoon for whatever we find.


----------



## Backcountry 16

paint it black said:


> As they say, "you got to pay to play". I'd rather pole around in the wind all day casting at fish with a slight chance of catching something than sit at home on the couch watching tv.
> 
> I've been posting live videos running the skiff, and even live videos in 360 on both my instagram and facebook. I just got back from 4 days of camping in the Everglades. We caught some reds, snook, and trout. We had originally planned on chasing tarpon, but the cold front came through and dropped the overnight lows into the upper 50s according to the weather channel app, so I switched gears into fishing mud banks up in whitewater bay in the mornings, then run around Florida Bay in the afternoon for whatever we find.


On a side not your you tube channel is bad ass.


----------



## paint it black

CodyW said:


> What color is the nonskid? I like it, not too dark or too white. Just the right color.


The non-skid is Whisper Gray. Which is slightly darker than Matterhorn White.


----------



## Shadowcast

Eric,
I have enjoyed reading these 13 pages on this skiff. The Heron is for sure a game changer. Waiting for my turn to splash one in Tampa Bay!


----------



## paint it black

So this happened! in a foot of water, hardcore tailing permit in Florida Bay. Don't mind my buddy, he was jumping in the water to grab my sunglasses that fell in.


----------



## Gordon Johnson

paint it black said:


> So this happened! in a foot of water, hardcore tailing permit in Florida Bay. Don't mind my buddy, he was jumping in the water to grab my sunglasses that fell in.
> View attachment 12167


NICE CATCH!!! Did you get the glasses?


----------



## THX1138

Seriously bro, sick fish! I'm very happy for you!

Lou


----------



## Megalops

Damn Eric, nice fish!


----------



## 1shotmike

Nice fish! A little off topic, sort of. Do any of you Heron owners out there have a boat cover for your skiff? If so, where'd ya get it? My Royal Poinciana is a Royal Painciana, and I NEED to cover it. Also, note to guys with Seadeck: Cats love to use that stuff as a scratching pad. Fortunately, Gator season is coming up, and they won't go to waste......


----------



## CPurvis

1shotmike said:


> Nice fish! A little off topic, sort of. Do any of you Heron owners out there have a boat cover for your skiff? If so, where'd ya get it? My Royal Poinciana is a Royal Painciana, and I NEED to cover it. Also, note to guys with Seadeck: Cats love to use that stuff as a scratching pad. Fortunately, Gator season is coming up, and they won't go to waste......


Found that out myself.


----------



## paint it black

1shotmike said:


> Nice fish! A little off topic, sort of. Do any of you Heron owners out there have a boat cover for your skiff? If so, where'd ya get it? My Royal Poinciana is a Royal Painciana, and I NEED to cover it. Also, note to guys with Seadeck: Cats love to use that stuff as a scratching pad. Fortunately, Gator season is coming up, and they won't go to waste......


I don't got a boat cover yet, and definitely need to get one. My buddy had one made for his skiff by a friend of his that is insane. I am having him make one for my skiff. Made out of Sunbrella, and it's ratchet strapped around the rubrail to secure it onto the skiff. He trailers his skiff with it on. It's definitely pricey, but worth it! 
And yeah, I haven't put any SeaDek on this one yet cause they destroyed the SeaDek on my Copperhead and Cayenne platforms. So I am waiting for the boat cover to come first.


----------



## Shicks007

Definitely interested in a Heron cover too, maybe we need to start a new thread? Maybe Salt Marsh needs to start offering one .


----------



## 1shotmike

T


paint it black said:


> I don't got a boat cover yet, and definitely need to get one. My buddy had one made for his skiff by a friend of his that is insane. I am having him make one for my skiff. Made out of Sunbrella, and it's ratchet strapped around the rubrail to secure it onto the skiff. He trailers his skiff with it on. It's definitely pricey, but worth it!
> And yeah, I haven't put any SeaDek on this one yet cause they destroyed the SeaDek on my Copperhead and Cayenne platforms. So I am waiting for the boat cover to come first.


Thanks Eric. Pass along any info as it comes in, if you can. I have some custom options as well, I will get that info on here. I think I'll start a thread on the Facebook page. Wish I had thought about the Cat/Seadeck thing before. Oh well, it's a used boat now anyway.


----------



## THX1138

I ordered my cover with the Cayenne from who ever it is that Erin has them made by. All I know is that is also made from sunbrella material and that's it. Couple more weeks and I'll post a pic.

Lou


----------



## paint it black

Took the skiff up to Beaufort South Carolina last week to fish the floods with Carey. He has a Native SUV, so we hit the floods on both skiffs. We filmed an episode of my web series the 5wt Chronicles. I had a blast up there! I am still amazed by the skiff. 
Finally surpassed the 40MPH mark too, myself with a buddy on board and our gear. Stay tuned for the flood tide episode!


----------



## Godzuki86

That looks like a bad ass trip Eric. Boat looks sick too!


----------



## paint it black

So..... I am finally biting the bullet. Going to install a quick release mount for an iPilot.......lol I have no idea where to start with the install, but I hope to install it here soon. Wish me luck!


----------



## Str8-Six

Check out the battery tender plug, I really like it. My marinco shorted shorted out within a year. I’ve seen them installed on the front of the bulkehead instead of the deck, which seems nice so you don’t have bunched up wires while fly fishing. Also deck looks cleaner. On my next boat I will definitely do it that way.


----------



## paint it black

Str8-Six said:


> Check out the battery tender plug, I really like it. My marinco shorted shorted out within a year. I’ve seen them installed on the front of the bulkehead instead of the deck, which seems nice so you don’t have bunched up wires while fly fishing. Also deck looks cleaner. On my next boat I will definitely do it that way.


Do you have pics? Thanks.


----------



## Godzuki86

paint it black said:


> So..... I am finally biting the bullet. Going to install a quick release mount for an iPilot.......lol I have no idea where to start with the install, but I hope to install it here soon. Wish me luck!


You are putting a trolling motor on your boat?! The end is near folks, Armageddon is here!


----------



## paint it black

Godzuki86 said:


> You are putting a trolling motor on your boat?! The end is near folks, Armageddon is here!


haha, I'm putting a trolling motor quick release bracket. I have yet to officially decide to actually buy a trolling motor..... lol


----------



## Str8-Six

paint it black said:


> Do you have pics? Thanks.


Take a look at this thread. There is pictures of what I’m talking about. Plug is bulky but very well built. 
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/best-trolling-motor-plug.2602/


----------



## lowcountryreds

What cool boats!


----------



## Shicks007

I put a 12v i-Pilot on my Heron with a quick release mount, actually had the folks at Saltmarsh install the base and the pre wire. Mine is a lodge edition, but you need any measurements let me know. I definitely like the i-Pilot features, it has a couple of features that allows the operator to be hands free for awhile and fish.


----------



## Wolftaco

Awesome build, good thread with lots of good info. Sub’d, interested to see where you go with trolling motor setup . I just put a down payment on a Lodge edition Heron, can’t wait!


----------



## Wolftaco

I noticed you went with the Continental trailer over the Float-on. Any regrets or issues? I am also thinking about doing the same since it’s a little cheaper and putting the $ savings towards MicroJacker. I wonder how much the 4in set back will effect draft vs the ability to run a little shallower on plane. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## paint it black

Wolftaco said:


> I noticed you went with the Continental trailer over the Float-on. Any regrets or issues? I am also thinking about doing the same since it’s a little cheaper and putting the $ savings towards MicroJacker. I wonder how much the 4in set back will effect draft vs the ability to run a little shallower on plane. Thoughts? Thanks!


To be honest, I like the look of the Continental better. Also, I have a buddy over at Continental that set me up with a great deal on it. Another reason is that they are very close to my house in Miami, so if I ever have any issues I can drive it over to them as they are a quick 15 minute drive away. I had a Float-On for about four years and loved it; I never had any issues, it just looks like a cheaper trailer to me. Not that it's really cheaper, it's just their choice of hardware and accessories that just looks more dated to me. 

I am considering adding a microjacker to mine, I'll just have to reprop it. I feel I can get a little bit more out of my setup if I play with the prop a little more. It's pretty spot on, but I think I can squeeze a little more out of it.


----------



## SFL BassHunter

Paint it black it's taken me a while to get through 15 pages on this thread but man I have to say that Heron looks amazing! The pics you've taken as well are amazing. The Salt Marsh skiffs moving up my list much faster after seeing and reading about yours.

I see the wait time is pretty long, but it looks like it is well worth the wait.
The ETec's are my #1 choice for a motor too. I'd be happy with being able to move between 30-40 mph.


----------



## bone1fish

How does the Heron compare to the Ankona boats you had?


----------



## Wetwork

I see you are getting pretty skinny on the Heron. What is your real world draft? I fish South Texas and that is my only concern anout this skiff.


----------



## bonehead

If you are still wanting to get a trolling motor, think about a couple of things. My boat almost never has spin rods on it, so it is always fly fishing. My partner/dad is a little scared of heights so he isn't comfortable standing up on the platform quite yet (but he better be soon lol). We use the trolling motor whenever it's my turn on the bow, and he just sits on the platform looking for fish. My fly line "basket" is just a laundry basket with a towel in it, not sure why I don't see more of these they are flawless, at least to me. Anyways, I have not found the trolling motor to be spooky to fish, unless you get too close or it stirs up mud and the bottom, which then I have found it to spook some fish. 

What I am saying is that a trolling motor is definitely a lot easier, worth the money IMO, but has it's limits. For a solo sesh it fits the bill, but I truly think poling a skiff is the way to go. Hope this helps and good luck .


----------



## paint it black

bone1fish said:


> How does the Heron compare to the Ankona boats you had?


The first Copperhead I had, handled rough water incredible, but the fit and finish wasn't very good and it absolutely needed trim tabs to run. Ankona addressed those issues when they created the Gen 2. The fit and finish is great, trim tabs are not necessary at all, but it's still a 0 degree hull. It would run a chop surprisingly well in most situations, except a following sea. The Shadowcast was more for super shallow no frills fishing, no hatches, just all open. 

The Heron is perfect for what I'm doing. It's 6 degree V hull gives it enough to take on a chop from any angle, while still being able to draft shallow. The spray rails make it an extremely dry running ride. It poles great, with ease. The fit and finish is also very good on the tournament edition. Similar to the Gen 2 Copperhead. 

Personally, I dislike using any kind of stripping basket. I've noticed that most guys using a basket focus more on striping into the bucket than they do on feeding the fish; and it also causes more line tangles than no bucket. So I found myself mostly using it as a trash can on the skiff. I like that the Heron has molded in toe rail that keeps the fly line on the deck.


----------



## paint it black

Wetwork said:


> I see you are getting pretty skinny on the Heron. What is your real world draft? I fish South Texas and that is my only concern anout this skiff.


I haven't broken out a measuring device to measure how shallow, but I'd say I'm around 5-7" depending on the load. Again, mine is a carbon hull, so it's lighter than the standard kevlar hull. The carbon hull is an upgrade.





  








Estrada Art - Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Mar 23, 2017


__
5










  








Estrada Art Salt Marsh Heron




__
paint it black


__
Apr 4, 2017


----------



## Wetwork

Thanks! Now just need to get some redfish Salt Marsh stickers. Ha!


----------



## Wolftaco

paint it black said:


> I haven't broken out a measuring device to measure how shallow, but I'd say I'm around 5-7" depending on the load. Again, mine is a carbon hull, so it's lighter than the standard kevlar hull. The carbon hull is an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estrada Art - Salt Marsh Heron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> paint it black
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 23, 2017
> 
> 
> __
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estrada Art Salt Marsh Heron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> paint it black
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2017


Interesting. Did they weigh your carbon hull? Do you know the weight savings vs standard Kevlar Hull? I am looking at going with Lodge edition and Honda 50hp to save a little weight myself.


----------



## redsonfly

Hi, PIB,
a question about the trailer, are you able to dry launch the boat from the trailer, and if so what is the model trailer from Continental?
Thank you in advance,
reds on fly


----------



## paint it black

redsonfly said:


> Hi, PIB,
> a question about the trailer, are you able to dry launch the boat from the trailer, and if so what is the model trailer from Continental?
> Thank you in advance,
> reds on fly


I dry launch it every time. I am not sure what the model is, but I am sure you can call Continental and ask them what is the trailer they use for the Salt Marsh Heron.


----------



## cdan03

I didn’t see any drains for the cockpit in the photos. How does water drain out


----------



## paint it black

cdan03 said:


> I didn’t see any drains for the cockpit in the photos. How does water drain out


There is a drain, recessed into the floor, in the center, along the rear bulkhead. It is exactly placed where the new HPX's have their drain, and same style drain. 
I'll try to get a photo of it at some point.


----------



## cdan03

paint it black said:


> There is a drain, recessed into the floor, in the center, along the rear bulkhead. It is exactly placed where the new HPX's have their drain, and same style drain.
> I'll try to get a photo of it at some point.


All good! Don’t worry about getting a pic just checking to see as I didn’t see one


----------



## Skiff Rookie

Hey PIB, what prop did you end up with?


----------



## BobGee

paint it black said:


> It's a drier, softer ride. Floats just about as shallow. Stability doesn't even come to mind with either skiff, as they are both incredibly stable. I'd say the Copperhead runs a little more efficiently, but the I like the fact the trim tabs are actually useful on the Heron.
> 
> I still want to play with the prop. On my Copperhead Gen2, I tried 4-5 different props before settling on the ideal prop. This is the first prop I try on the Heron; it's not far off from what I want from the prop, but it's not just right.


What prop has worked best on your Heron 16 / ETEC 60? Also what are your thoughts about a jack plate on that boat? Is it worth the weight and money?


----------



## paint it black

BobGee said:


> What prop has worked best on your Heron 16 / ETEC 60? Also what are your thoughts about a jack plate on that boat? Is it worth the weight and money?


I'm not running a jack plate, and it runs great as it is. If I remember correctly I am running a 20 pitch Raker. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's it.


----------

